
NSA's Hacker-In-Chief: We Don't Need Zero-Days to Get Inside Your Network - pquerna
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/nsas-hacker-in-chief-we-dont-need-zero-days-to-get-inside-your-network-rob-boyce
======
CrunchyJams
Remarkably low amount of new info relative to the clickbait title. Huge
surprise: Govies watch everything you do and wait for you to mess up.

Including this comment. I'm toast.

------
bediger4000
Of course they don't! Didn't we learn anything from the Juniper and Fortinet
back doors?

